

Venkatesh Rao's Breaking Smart (Season 1) in .mobi Format - franciscomello
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2xCNu4te78qX2E0NC1Kdk0zMUk/view?usp=sharing

======
franciscomello
For those of you who like his writings, I've put together a .mobi file with
all the essays of Breaking Smart's Season 1. It's an amazing collection of
words, that should help and inspire us technology makers.

